# Think and get rich



## Lollix (24 Jan 2009)

I have got an email from someone who is promoting something called a "think and get rich" seminar in the D4 Hotel, Ballsbridge, Dublin on February 6th to the 8th.
Anyone know anything about them? I assume its a pyramid scheme of some kind, or MLM based. Usually in these cases its the event organisers (the people who thought of it) who get rich. They are looking for something less than 200 euro for the tickets, so if it sells well the organisers will make a killing.


----------



## Galway5 (28 Jan 2009)

Maybe they are something to do with this book


http://www.amazon.com/Think-Grow-Rich-Napoleon-Hill/dp/0449214923

Also came across this from a quick search on google?

[broken link removed]


----------

